# tie rod end replacement



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, the A6 has lots of suspension parts!
I am replacing 8 control arms and 2 sway bar links, and 2 TIE ROD ENDs.
The control arms went in easy. 
The tie rod ends on the other hand... The bolt into the top of the tie rod comes out, the tie rod slides up and down a few mm. The nut came off the through bolt that secures the pinch clamp on the steering knuckle, but the bolts are frozen. This is the case on both sides of the car!

I put the nut on a few turns and used a hammer, and penetrating oil but no joy. The next thing I will try is to put a vice grip on the head and try turning it a little bit. The head has a "D" shape so it can't turn very much. 
Should it just pop out??
Any other suggestions?
thanks!


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*I want to be at step 4! Bolt Removed.*

http://www.ehow.com/how_5029666_change-rod-end-audi-quattro.html


----------

